# Ista Co2 sets retrofit



## Ben Hooper (8 Sep 2013)

I wonder if it was possible to either find cheap CO2 or modify them for FE for either set below as they seem very cheap if only the CO2 wasn't a rip off...

I think I know the answer but due to the price I had to ask,






Or


----------



## Curvball (8 Sep 2013)

Those are still excellent prices. Where was that? I'd be keen on the large set..


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ben Hooper (10 Sep 2013)

It's at a local nursery called Garsons, can it be modified? Are you after one probably be £25-30 delivered?


----------



## Curvball (10 Sep 2013)

Yes, you could get a solenoid attached to that much the same way as you can with the fluval ones. I'm pretty sure you can get an adaptor to get that regulator to work with paintball co2 bottles, not sure about anything else.

And yes, very interested in the 95g one 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ben Hooper (10 Sep 2013)

I will be going there tomorrow so will see if they have anything left 

I saw a converter for that but was £15 have you seem them cheaper?

 CO2 Tank 22mm to 21mm Adapter Converter for CGA 320 Cylinder Paintball Regulator | eBay

They also had easylife dosing chemicals £1.25 for 250ml but I think it was still cheaper to use powders?


----------



## Curvball (10 Sep 2013)

Cool - very interested in the 95g system - let me know please.

The adaptor - that sounds like the one I've seen before.

Let me know about other stuff they have going cheap. 

Thanks.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ben Hooper (10 Sep 2013)

This stuff is what I got (only ones of them)


----------



## Curvball (10 Sep 2013)

Ah, was going to ask if they had liquid carbon - nice haul! 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Curvball (11 Sep 2013)

Did they have anything left CO2 wise?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------

